
Local SEO Best Practices for Google, Bing, Yahoo - iuguy
http://www.davidmihm.com/local-search-ranking-factors.shtml#results
======
ojilles
Can we change this to the top of the article instead of the #results? Quite
confusing.

------
antonioe
Old article. A few things have changed since recent change in the 7-pack but a
good piece none the less!

------
Andrewski
Stop giving the internet cancer, you SEO bastards.

